
J.J. Abrams set to direct 'Star Wars: Episode VII' - rosser
http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2013/01/24/j-j-abrams-set-to-direct-star-wars-episode-vii/
======
neltnerb
Really not sure what to think about this. Had my fingers crossed for Whedon or
Tarantino.

